# AVG turned off and can't turn back on.



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

Windows sent a notice that my virus protection is turned off. Strange- I never did this. I use AVG- the free version. Windows also will not allow me to click the option to turn it back on and the only option it allows is for me to be redirected to the link to choose another security system. How can I get AVG back and how was it turned off? Did Windows do this automatically?

AVG seems to be installed because I can click on the icon and see the dialogue box. It's able to run a scan so seems to be working. 

Thank


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Windows maybe giving you false errors. Double-click on the AVG icon and check all protection are enabled. (Unless you don't use the email protection) If they are all enabled especially the Real-Time protection, you are safe.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

When all else makes no sense with Windows....reboot. See if things return to normal.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks- it is still there a few days later but it says it's all loaded and functional. So, I'll just proceed as normal. Thanks.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

originale -

You may want to pose your query in AVG's own support forum. For application specific questions, it's often best to go to the source.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

*thanks- good idea*

Thanku you for that reference. I was at their site but didn't find the forum. I'll go back to it. Good idea.


----------

